# Hundreds and Hundreds of Freebie Pattern Links



## KnittyChick2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.knittychick.com

Lots of freebie pattern links! Grab a cup of coffee and surf awhile


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW thanks for sharing.. 
just sent a request to join the FB group too


----------



## KnittyChick2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love it!

I so wished I could knit all day, but hubby will only go so long before complaining he has no underwear! Lol


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:thumbup: my males in the house just complain they need food...
:roll:


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Great site; thanks for the 'heads up'! :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

KnittyChick2012 said:


> I love it!
> 
> I so wished I could knit all day, but hubby will only go so long before complaining he has no underwear! Lol


My hubby does the wash. His choice, though. Hate when he puts jeans in with my blouses.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this your site??


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this site!!! So much to see and do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful site,thank you.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great link!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Wonderful site,thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So many, thanks for sharing


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG! This site has just what I've been looking for; thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for this link. So many wonderful patterns, so little time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KnittyChick2012 said:


> http://www.knittychick.com
> 
> Lots of freebie pattern links! Grab a cup of coffee and surf awhile


That's a great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

fabulous site! always looking for new on-line sites


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

What a find. Thank you so much. Jane


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW! Great website, thanks for sharing. I have printed out many patterns. I just might have to run and get some ink cartridges! :-D Thanks again!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for a great site.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Great site; The facebook group is another place where friendly helpful, knowledgable people are.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Brilliant site. Thank you very much! I've downloaded loads of patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

KnittyChick2012 said:


> http://www.knittychick.com
> 
> Lots of freebie pattern links! Grab a cup of coffee and surf awhile


Why do I click on something and it won't come up?


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Great site! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Sandy1136 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link info - got lots of neat tea cozy patterns and dishcloth pattersn.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

sent a request to join on fb....totally drained a charged battery on my phone looking at patterns love the site


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

What a wonderful website! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks so much for the link!


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow thank you for the info on this great sight!


----------



## KnittyChick2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, mine doesn't do that, but the clothes thing he will complain about


----------



## KnittyChick2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG! He doesn't does he!? If my hubby did that I would replace each blouse he ruined with 2 new blouses, one for the one he ruined and one to teach him a lesson.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, needed this site like I needed a whole in my head! (lol) Great site!


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i agree! my desktop is slowly but surely filling up with all these wonderful sites!!!!


----------



## susan2332 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow Thanks for sharing! Thats what makes KP great , people like you sharing! Happy crafting!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Just realised, I have been looking at this fantastic site for 2 hours (at least) and wondering why my cat keeps sitting on my feet!! It's his dinner time- sorry puss.
Will get back on soon, doing print-outs and dreaming.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I, too, lose all track of time while I'm scanning patterns. It's a joy to the eyes and heart. My only regret is that it takes time away from knitting!


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

knittychick if your husband runs out of clean undies you could always knit him some.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

jzmc1 said:


> knittychick if your husband runs out of clean undies you could always knit him some.


Well, some men are always fiddling around with their equipment so it would be a good excuse for them I suppose!!


----------



## rushes03 (Aug 18, 2011)

thank you for link,great site.


----------



## susan2332 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just when I thought I had all the sweater patterns I could use, Great site thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks! Some good Chemo hat patterns. Must revisit this site!


----------



## AddisonJ05 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

